# A tour of Varnyard?



## VenomVipe (Apr 23, 2009)

I had this idea that maybe you( bobby ) could take your camera and give a tour of the feild or area that all of your enclosures are in along with any other varnyard buildings. I always noticed there are several different kinds of enclosures you have and maybe you could explain briefly how ech one was made, how the burrows work and etc. It might have to be several parts. I know you have already mentioned this summer you will be doing all kinds of filming and you could put this on your list, Pleeeaaass. What do you think?


----------



## mschuld (Apr 23, 2009)

I think that maybe Bobby could have a weekend BBQ and have forum members chip in for everything. That way he could show us his operation in person and answer alot of questions. We could all bring our checkbooks and pick out some new tegus too! How about Summer 2010 Bobby? 8)


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I have thought about doing a video of my enclosures, but thought better of it. If someone who wanted to come in and steal from me it would give them a good idea on how to go about it. As it stands now, they don't know about the way it is set up, or the cameras, or other security systems I have in place including my 9MM. Sorry, but I would rather not do that kind of video, there is too much invested to advertise where my pets are exactly.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 23, 2009)

Well put sir, anyone who is anyone could be registered, or not even registered to this forum and could easily plan something like that out as bad as that is to say...it would be nice if the world was a safer place because videos like that could be really helpful to some.


----------



## LouDog760 (Apr 24, 2009)

That's understandable, Bobby. What about a tour? If I'm ever in your area of Florida I would love to see the set ups and all your Tegus.


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 24, 2009)

man i would have never thought about that. Nevermind


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 24, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> including my 9MM.






Ah, guns and reptiles. Two of my favorite things!


----------



## hailo (May 28, 2009)

unfortunatly heres a perfect example
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.bobclark.com/news.asp?id=97" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.bobclark.com/news.asp?id=97</a><!-- m -->
some scandlous peaple out there :dead , when breeding snakes i never alow the customer over...


----------



## VARNYARD (May 28, 2009)

Thats my point, I do not want to risk my animals to theft, or shoot someone that is not smart enough not to try it.


----------



## VenomVipe (May 28, 2009)

Alright but i think it would be cool to know how you run everything and see really how many tegus you really have. If you had a pool, an awesome video would be to let some of your tegus swim. Ive always wanted to see a giant tegu swimming!


----------



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

lol that would be cool but there are too many scumbags out there today to even take the risk, u never know whos watching.


----------



## jjollie (May 28, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Well I have thought about doing a video of my enclosures, but thought better of it. If someone who wanted to come in and steal from me it would give them a good idea on how to go about it. As it stands now, they don't know about the way it is set up, or the cameras, or other security systems I have in place including my 9MM. Sorry, but I would rather not do that kind of video, there is too much invested to advertise where my pets are exactly.


a 9mm try a 50 ae they will not get up after a 50 cal. hits them.....


----------

